# Reintroducing Birds



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Since Flip seemed to think the purpose of birds was to destroy them, I took them out of the picture and went back and reworked some more FF, this time adding in a bumper covered in feathers. Worked back through all the steps, starting with taking from my hand with ear pinch all the way through to using the collar. He seems good on these items, so I'd like to give birds another try this weekend. 

I fully expect him to try his old ways when I first bring them out (although who knows, he might surprise me). I plan to be prepared this time to correct him as soon as he mishandles a bird. So I want to make sure I have a good plan. I am going to start up close until I trust him to not mishandle the bird at a distance. 

My question is, on my initial reintroduction to birds, when (if?) he does not immediately make a clean grab, should I ear pinch or use the collar?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How did you progress through FF, and how did you force on birds previously?

EvanG


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well I just went ahead and gave it a try tonight because I was bored and antsy. Don't know if I did the right thing, just kind of went with it. So this is what I did:

First did some reminders with the bumper with feathers so he'd hopefully remember that he's not allowed to play with feathers.

Then I pulled out a duck. Started with him taking it out of my hand with automatic pressure on the ear. He took it fine. Repeated and then moved to ground. After he was successful on the ground a couple of times with me with hand through buckle collar and holding ear, I took my hands off of him. He began to pick at the bird. Hit the button for the collar at the level I normally use for yard work, and he did not even appear to acknowledge it. Upped it a level and he still did not react in any way I could see. At this point he's grabbed the duck by some feathers and is shaking it. I upped it one more level and this time he gave a very soft whine, and then immediately grabbed the duck in the proper way and brought it to me. Repeated several times and he gave a good pick up every time after that.

So I don't know if what I did was the proper thing to do, but so far the results look good. My problem is I'm not experienced enough in this area of training to know if I'm making long-term progress or if I'm possibly even doing something that will cause problems later on. So if there's something I need to go back and do differently tonight or tomorrow someone let me know!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Jodie,

Was this a sort of homemade collar conditioning, or an adaptation of something else? Had the dog previously been e-collar conditioned to "Fetch"?

EvanG


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, he had already been collar conditioned to fetch. But not with birds before. His intensity level was shooting way high when I brought out birds, it's like he was unaware of anything else but desire for the bird. So my guess is that state of mind is why he didn't react to a lower setting at first.Or else I have a crappy collar.


----------

